# too \ יותר) מדי)



## Sidjanga

שלום לכם.

עוד לא כל כך ברור לי השימוש ב"מדי" במשפטים כמו

1. "בחוצ היה קר לה (יותר) מדי, אז נכנסה."
2. "הוא פשוט אוכל יותר מדי."
3. "יש יותר מדי תנועה בעיר הזו."

במקרה של המשפט הראשון, האם אפשר לומר אותו גם עם וגם בלי "יותר"?  
אם ככה, מה ההבדל, או מה בדיוק התפקיד של המילה "יותר" פה?

ובמקרה של המשפטים השני והשלישי נראה לי שצריך להשתמש תמיד ב"יותר".
זה נחון?

ו: אפשר לשנות את סדר המשפט באיזו צורה?


----------



## Marnavot

זה תלוי אם ה"מדי" מתייחס לפועל או לתיאור. כשמדובר בתיאור, אפשר (ואולי אפילו רצוי) להשמיט את ה"יותר". אבל כשמדובר בפועל חייבים להגיד "יותר מדי".

למשל:
*הוא עובד *קשה *מדי
*הוא *עובד *יותר מדי

במקרה של "יש יותר מדי תנועה בעיר הזו.", ה"יש" מתפקד במקום פועל אם אינני טועה (משפט שמני- משפט חסר פועל).

אותו הדבר בדיוק קורה גם באנגלית:
*She was *too* cold.
*He eats *too much*.
*There is *too much *traffic in this city. ​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה, marnavot!

אז, אם הבנתי נכון, תמיד אפשר להשתמש ב"יותר", אלא במשפטים כמו
"בחוצ היה קר לה מדי" או "הוא עובד קשה מדי" רציו להשמיט את ה"יותר", נכון?


----------



## Marnavot

כן, הבנת נכון 
אפשר תמיד להשתמש ב"יותר", אלא שבמקרים של תיאור הוא מיותר. 
המשפט: "הוא עובד קשה יותר מדי" לא נשמע נכון/טבעי. 
אם ממש רוצים להשתמש ב"יותר", אז עדיף: "הוא עובד יותר מדי קשה".
אבל הכי טוב יהיה: "הוא עובד קשה מדי".


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה, marnavot!

שבוע טוב.


----------



## JIM*

בעני הוא עובד קשה מידי והוא עובד יותר מידי קשה אינם לגמרי אותו הדבר. לדעתי במקרה השני המילה יותר מעצימה את המילה מידי (הרבה יותר ממה שצריך, הרבה יותר ממה שבריא לו וכו'...). קשה לי להסביר ואולי זה רק תחושה אישית שלי.


----------



## Ali Smith

Here is an example of יותר being used in the sense of "too, to excess, excessively":

אַל-תְּהִי צַדִּיק הַרְבֵּה וְאַל-תִּתְחַכַּם יוֹתֵר; לָמָּה תִּשּׁוֹמֵם

In fact, יותר is never used in the sense of "more" in classical Hebrew.


----------



## Abaye

Ali Smith said:


> In fact, יותר is never used in the sense of "more" in classical Hebrew.


I'm not sure what period of the language you mean by "classical Hebrew". In any case, we read in מגילת אסתר:


> וַיֹּאמֶר הָמָן בְּלִבּוֹ לְמִי יַחְפֹּץ הַמֶּלֶךְ לַעֲשׂוֹת יְקָר *יוֹתֵר *מִמֶּנִּי


Which seems to mean "more" and translated like "whom would the king delight to honor *more *than me?"


----------



## GeriReshef

The discussion from 2008 makes me wonder if מדי without יותר is correct.
יותר מדי is literally "more than enough" and it is used as "too much". If we omit the יותר it doesn't make sense. It is common in contemporary spoken language, but I wonder whether it is correct or not..


----------

